# Who will complete the challenge?



## VRanger (Apr 24, 2021)

If you're on target to complete the challenge, or think you'll catch up , chime in here. The list of people I see as candidates seems smaller than I'd expected, but in the confusion I may not be noticing some. I'm interested to see just how many there are.

I'll go first: Yes, I'm on target and Yes, I'll complete the challenge.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm on target and think I'll complete the month (30 days and 30 poems). It's been so difficult! I had a particularly rough time (aside from actually writing the poems)  thanking everyone (I missed a lot, I know, and I'm sorry for that), responding to comments, and commenting on others' poems. I almost quit because I wasn't getting much else accomplished. So decided something had to give and had to quit participating as I'd have liked. (I figured everyone can get their work critiqued by posting to the regular groups.) I can now at least continue with the poetry attempts. There have been some good poems turned out. I intend to finish up with 30 poems-- good or bad remains to be seen.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm slightly behind as I've posted 22 and it's now day 24.  I believe I will complete the challenge even though my real-life world is problematic right now.

I've had to be selfish about it though by not really getting involved with others' poems.  I made that clear before the month began, and also stated that I was fine if people didn't wish to comment on mine.  Bear in mind that I've been attempting to moderate part of the forum as well during that time - thankfully, people have been behaving themselves for the most part.

I've needed to write a liberal helping of micropoetry to keep the number up, but those do sometimes take a lot more thinking time and word shuffling.  A poem might only be ten or twelve words but swapping them in and out until reaching a satisfactory conclusion can occupy time.

I can add 1 to my total due to entering this month's poetry challenge, but will wait until voting finishes before including it in NaPo.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 24, 2021)

Due to random tangents and forwarding plots I will skate in barring the ending of the world.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Apr 24, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Darren White (Apr 25, 2021)

I will


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 25, 2021)

Despite a persistent headache I've already written 34 poems this month, so I'd say I'll make it.  Of various quality, of course.  Been to 3 doctors on this head of mine, best possibility I've got cataracts and it's eye strain.  My PCP gave me pain pills but they aren't working.  Wish everyone good luck. Probably surgery this summer. I've got mixed emotions.


----------



## River Rose (Apr 25, 2021)

I will. 
This lill’ mamma does not know how to fail.


----------



## Pulse (Apr 25, 2021)

I expect so.  I seem to be in a kind of automatic mode, which is functional in terms of production but not good for poetry.


----------



## Gofa (Apr 25, 2021)

Im shifting house and that concludes 28th
i will graciously accept a further week

my one gong is lonely
and i must bring balance to the Force
and after twenty of these suckers you are just 
getting a fix on what why when and how


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 25, 2021)

I hope to cross the finish line...I most likely will not sprint across, but will probably crawl across... I had my first vaccination for Covid, and am feeling .... not wonderful... good luck to everyone! I am sorry I did not get to read all the poetry, but will after ....


----------



## -xXx- (Apr 25, 2021)

*peeks*
*points*
*waves*


----------



## clark (Apr 25, 2021)

M'FIRE -- Of course you'll "cross the finish line." You've been crossing those lines ever since you got up on yer pins and waddled those first two steps (hmm . . .  in your case you probably started out at a dead run, calling over your shoulder for your dad to throw the ball). Problem with those pesky finish lines is, we don't know they're there until we look back and realize, "oh! that was a finish line!" But the game keeps going on, don't it? And every morning The Force says (my apologies to Salman) "okay, here's another day for you. Now get out there and fail better!" You fail better real good.

luv 'n cusses
clark (coming out of his slump


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 26, 2021)

clark said:


> M'FIRE -- Of course you'll "cross the finish line." You've been crossing those lines ever since you got up on yer pins and waddled those first two steps (hmm . . .  in your case you probably started out at a dead run, calling over your shoulder for your dad to throw the ball). Problem with those pesky finish lines is, we don't know they're there until we look back and realize, "oh! that was a finish line!" But the game keeps going on, don't it? And every morning The Force says (my apologies to Salman) "okay, here's another day for you. Now get out there and fail better!" You fail better real good.
> 
> luv 'n cusses
> clark (coming out of his slump




:love_heart:.... Luv'n cusses back at ya, O fabulous one


----------



## PiP (Apr 26, 2021)

poets in panic
their poetry manic
the clock is a ticking
fingers clack-clicking
thirty in thirty
humor, less qwerty
as they race to the end
before midnight descends...


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Apr 26, 2021)

Was thinking . . . maybe someone here should turn out an anthology of the best poems submitted for this 30 poems in 30 days project. It's not that expensive to do a Lulu or Amazon Kindle publish-on-demand book. There has been some really fine work turned out and it would be a way for Writing Forums to earn a little more cash. Maybe do it under the Flashes magazine name. Anyway, it might be worth considering doing an anthology, one or two poems per poet so I thought I'd bring it up.


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 26, 2021)

Pamelyn Casto said:


> Was thinking . . . maybe someone here should turn out an anthology of the best poems submitted for this 30 poems in 30 days project. It's not that expensive to do a Lulu or Amazon Kindle publish-on-demand book. There has been some really fine work turned out and it would be a way for Writing Forums to earn a little more cash. Maybe do it under the Flashes magazine name. Anyway, it might be worth considering doing an anthology, one or two poems per poet so I thought I'd bring it up.



Not a bad idea, although  even some of my best ones still need work.  Now we have some excellent poets here, they probably are okay as they are.  :-D


----------



## PiP (Apr 26, 2021)

Pamelyn Casto said:


> Was thinking . . . maybe someone here should turn out an anthology of the best poems submitted for this 30 poems in 30 days project. It's not that expensive to do a Lulu or Amazon Kindle publish-on-demand book. There has been some really fine work turned out and it would be a way for Writing Forums to earn a little more cash. Maybe do it under the Flashes magazine name. Anyway, it might be worth considering doing an anthology, one or two poems per poet so I thought I'd bring it up.



I love the idea but we need a volunteer to pull together the technical side. We are VERY fortunate to have so many talented poets/writers on WF.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Apr 26, 2021)

Glad you think it might be a potentially good idea too, MidnightPoet. If one poem per poet was used for a publish-on-demand book and each poet purchased an anthology with their work in it at, say, $10 or $15 each anthology . . . 

The poets would still be free to publish their work elsewhere too. I know I'd purchase one if it included one of my poems in the group effort. Likely several others here would purchase a copy of the anthology as well. It would look nice on our bookshelves. Maybe some non-members might purchase it too. But it will be a bit of work . . . Maybe worth doing.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Apr 26, 2021)

Carole/PiP, I understand the Amazon KDP and Lulu self-published books require very little tech savvy. And both are quite inexpensive to set up, too. (I'm exploring self-publishing a small chapbook that would be of limited interest to a publisher.) Whoever took on the project would also have an "anthology edited by" feather for the old writing fedora.  I've seen the results from Lulu and they turned out great (a journal that has published my work uses their services). I haven't seen a Kindle KDP but I imagine they look great too. I know some writers who have used KDP and they're satisfied and from what I'm able to tell at Amazon, they're also a good possibility.  Hope we get a volunteer to handle it.


----------



## PiP (Apr 26, 2021)

Pamelyn Casto said:


> Carole/PiP, I understand the Amazon KDP and Lulu self-published books require very little tech savvy. And both are quite inexpensive to set up, too. (I'm exploring self-publishing a small chapbook that would be of limited interest to a publisher.) Whoever took on the project would also have an "anthology edited by" feather for the old writing fedora.  I've seen the results from Lulu and they turned out great (a journal that has published my work uses their services). I haven't seen a Kindle KDP but I imagine they look great too. I know some writers who have used KDP and they're satisfied and from what I'm able to tell at Amazon, they're also a good possibility.  Hope we get a volunteer to handle it.



Once WF has 'moved house' we could create a new thread to gauge interest.


----------



## Darren White (Apr 27, 2021)

PiP said:


> poets in panic
> their poetry manic
> the clock is a ticking
> fingers clack-clicking
> ...



LOL Carole, funny


----------



## Darren White (Mar 10, 2022)

I aim to complete this year's challenge


----------



## River Rose (Mar 10, 2022)

Darren White said:


> I aim to complete this year's challenge


Good. I will cheer u on. I am unsure if I am in this year. I have a new job and it does take up time. As a busy single mom on top of that,,,I just don’t know if I want to add in the 30 days of poems a day. The weather here is finally warming up a little and the forest beacons. So we shall see on the NaPoWriMo. 
But u will do it!!!!!!


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Mar 10, 2022)

Good @Darren White . I aim to hang in there as long as I can. I can always rough-draft a haiku to stay on date so I hope to do the full 30/30 this time. I'm eager to get started. @River Rose, busy mom, enjoy those kids and that forest. And if you have enough energy left, crank out a poem or two too, to honor it all.


----------



## Darkkin (Mar 10, 2022)

This is the time I restock on backstory works and move existing plotlines forward.  I'm there.


----------



## Foxee (Mar 10, 2022)

Once was fun and taught me a lot. Mostly that I don't understand poetry enough and if I really decide to learn it and develop it, this isn't the time.

I'll be reading everyone else's poetry, though!


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Mar 10, 2022)

Lemme argue with you a little, @Foxee ? You already understand enough poetry to begin writing and developing it. You already know about things like rhythm, beat, rhyme, internal rhyme, alliteration, metaphor. and a bunch of other things too. If nothing else it could be fun to crank out a rough-draft haiku or lune or fibonacci- the little bitty pieces. Just to stay in the game. But if you really don't want to join in this time, that's certainly undertstandable. We're fortunate, I think, when we can learn what we don't know (as long as the lesson doesn't cost us too much:-D). And this is a time that what we come up with doesn't matter for now (since it won't be developed and polished when we're creating quickly each day). Anyway, that's my nose where it likely doesn't belong.:-D  But I couldn't resist. It's so much fun when we're all trying and having fun with the game.


----------



## Foxee (Mar 10, 2022)

Pamelyn Casto said:


> Lemme argue with you a little, @Foxee ? You already understand enough poetry to begin writing and developing it. You already know about things like rhythm, beat, rhyme, internal rhyme, alliteration, metaphor. and a bunch of other things too. If nothing else it could be fun to crank out a rough-draft haiku or lune or fibonacci- the little bitty pieces. Just to stay in the game. But if you really don't want to join in this time, that's certainly undertstandable. We're fortunate, I think, when we can learn what we don't know (as long as the lesson doesn't cost us too much:-D). And this is a time that what we come up with doesn't matter for now (since it won't be developed and polished when we're creating quickly each day). Anyway, that's my nose where it likely doesn't belong.:-D  But I couldn't resist. It's so much fun when we're all trying and having fun with the game.


I appreciate the encouragement! I realized, as I'm reading your post, that I will probably learn a lot by reading discussions of the poetry. Maybe I'll tackle the challenge again next year.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto (Mar 10, 2022)

Good, I'll see you next year too, then. Or you might change your mind and at least occasionally join in this year with a new one now and then. One new poem is better than no poem at all --usually anyway. I kind of had to take back what I was saying when I recalled some really stinky poems I've managed to crank out over the years . But the others, I like, so I'm still in the game.


----------



## Gofa (Mar 11, 2022)

The lint has been removed so all is ready for a month of navel gazing


----------



## TuesdayEve (Mar 24, 2022)

April 2022, let the serious and silly show themselves. Sing it, shout it then jot it down, post it, we’ll toast it 30 times, seven a week a joke, rhyme or riddle, play the game and get your medal. Whooo!


----------



## Gofa (Mar 24, 2022)

But above all else
remember
the Men in Black
for …
We Were Never Here

and welcome to the 

Dark Side of the Soon


----------



## S J Ward (Mar 24, 2022)

Slightly bewildered in that I actually said yes to the challenge. Considering I have probably only written a dozen poems in my whole 61 years...
Just to confirm... I wake up on the 1st, panic a bit, then write a poem from scratch. Day two, the same. Until day 30, when after writing, my brain goes off for therapy. The gibbering heap that remains, relaxes.


----------



## Darren White (Mar 24, 2022)

S J Ward said:


> Slightly bewildered in that I actually said yes to the challenge. Considering I have probably only written a dozen poems in my whole 61 years...
> Just to confirm... I wake up on the 1st, panic a bit, then write a poem from scratch. Day two, the same. Until day 30, when after writing, my brain goes off for therapy. The gibbering heap that remains, relaxes.


Don't worry. That's more or less what happens to all of us


----------



## tonsonenotany (Apr 2, 2022)

Gofa said:


> The lint has been removed so all is ready for a month of navel gazing


If you stare into the abyss long enough the abyss stares back at you!


----------



## TL Murphy (Apr 2, 2022)

SJ  - try not to think too much.


----------



## Gofa (Apr 2, 2022)

tonsonenotany said:


> If you stare into the abyss long enough the abyss stares back at you!


Agreed and sometimes we talk as staring at each other in silence can be a bit oppressive  then there are other times when the abyss just gets chatty


----------

